# octopus fishing



## messinia (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi does anyone know the right months of the year for snorkelling for octopus in peleponese around petalidi or kyprarissia ?:confused


----------



## gitsadr (Jan 6, 2012)

hi i dont know about peloponesos but i think all the greece area is the same months. from late september until early november and from late april until mid may , those months are perfect in chalkidiki cause the octapus are more than 1,5kilos . be carefull cause if they catch you fishing less than 1,5 killos you can pay a fee and its a big one.


----------



## messinia (Nov 13, 2011)

gitsadr said:


> hi i dont know about peloponesos but i think all the greece area is the same months. from late september until early november and from late april until mid may , those months are perfect in chalkidiki cause the octapus are more than 1,5kilos . be carefull cause if they catch you fishing less than 1,5 killos you can pay a fee and its a big one.


thanks for this


----------

